

Guy quietly informs company about a huge security hole. They called the cops. - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/276678,researcher-discloses-vulnerability-to-firm-gets-police-visit.aspx

======
asto
They did admit it was a mistake and apologised. That's quite a lot of big
businesses these days

